
Gerald M. Weinberg has died - pbowyer
https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156413364572778&id=605267777
======
sjcsjc
There's a great quote on his wikipedia page:

"... while riding a bus in New York City, he observed a mother with eight
small children embark. She asked the driver the amount of the fare; he told
her that the cost was thirty-five cents, but that children under the age of
five could ride for free. When the woman deposited only thirty-five cents into
the payment slot, the driver was incredulous. "Do you mean to tell me that all
your children are under five years old?" The woman explained that she had four
sets of twins. The driver replied, "Do you always have twins?" "No," said the
woman, "most of the time we don't have any."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Weinberg#Work](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Weinberg#Work)

~~~
jgrahamc
I don't understand that story. Could you explain?

~~~
mjlee
Most of the time, after having sex, they don't have any children at all.

It makes more sense in the context of his Law of Twins:

> most of the time, no matter how much effort one expends, no event of any
> great significance will result

~~~
akuji1993
> most of the time, no matter how much effort one expends, no event of any
> great significance will result

What a great outlook on life.

~~~
pjmorris
In the book [0], he adds the observation that sometimes something does happen.
My inference of the point of the incomplete story told above is to reassure
people when their efforts don't seem to take hold. Some can begin to blame
themselves. Recognizing that change is rare and hard helps to depersonalize a
failure to make change happen.

[0] 'The Secrets of Consulting: A Guide to Giving and Getting Advice
Successfully', Weinberg

------
pbowyer
RIP Jerry, I learned a lot from you.

Jerry's blog:
[http://secretsofconsulting.blogspot.com/](http://secretsofconsulting.blogspot.com/)

Jerry's books:
[https://leanpub.com/u/jerryweinberg](https://leanpub.com/u/jerryweinberg)

~~~
mindcrime
_Jerry 's books ..._

Wow, I didn't realize exactly how prolific Jerry had been. There's some really
interesting stuff there that I didn't know about before. Glad you shared that.

~~~
tonyarkles
His systems thinking book is one that I stumbled onto a couple of months ago
and really enjoy. And the “secrets of consulting” books are marvellous.

------
swagtricker
I've had a habit over the last 10 years of gifting (I've learned to never
'loan' books to people anymore) used hardback 1971 editions of The Psychology
of Computer Programming (some bought as cheap as $0.13 + $3.99 S&H on Amazon).
Probably given away away at least a dozen to friends & co-workers. For the
handful who did more than skim it, it enriched their understanding about
programming as a social activity. He left a great mark on the world, even if
only a few of us truly appreciate it.

~~~
dang
"Programming as a social activity" would actually be a better title for that
book, as I recall it.

------
dang
He showed up on HN once in 2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1825352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1825352).

~~~
yitosda
Comment is clearer in context:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1813443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1813443)

~~~
sundvor
Thanks. Mentioning this might be contrary to HN's ethos, however I felt like
upvoting his one and only comment - which was very thoughtful and seemed
lovingly in response to his grandson's mention.

It's always sad when the good ones go. RIP Jerry.

------
svat
Oh no. Just last week there was an article on the front page of HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17660011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17660011))
which was plagiarized from a section of his excellent book _The Psychology of
Computer Programming_. It reminded me of discovering his book in the library a
couple of years and loving it, and thinking I ought to read what else he's
written. Seems I never got around to doing that and thanking him. :-(

Wikipedia article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Weinberg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Weinberg)

------
euske
The Psychology of Computer Programming (and its Japanese translation,
プログラミングの心理学) is one of my favorite books and a must-read if you're interested
in computer programming AND human being. It's the only computer-related book
that makes me emotional and urges me to be a better programmer AND a better
person. I'm sorry to hear this.

~~~
ryan-allen
I've never heard of this book, I don't know how I missed it. Just ordered it
for my kindle!

------
pjmorris
I was lucky enough to have met him in person several times, and to have
corresponded with him in various online venues. He was generous with his time,
and he both taught and practiced only giving advice when asked. His books are
among my most read, most quoted, and most given to others. He was a giant.
RIP.

~~~
ohjeez
Ditto. Every time I interacted with him, I walked away feeling smarter, and
also feeling special and valued.

He truly did make the world a better place.

------
bobm_kite9
This hit me hard. I’ve read several of his books and it’s strange how you can
feel like you know a person from that. But his writing was excellent and his
personality was very evident.

If anything, I feel like now I want to read a few more of his books as a mark
of respect.

And, you know, because they were excellent

------
JamesGaythwaite
Becoming A Technical Leader and Secrets Of Consulting are two books that have
had a profound impact on my career and leadership perspective. I revisit them
often and recommend them as a great starting point for aspiring leaders.

~~~
philk10
Seconded

------
lucas_membrane
A very fine person of wisdom and an effective teacher because of his great
skill as a storyteller. His stories delivered his wisdom with both efficiency
and grace.

------
gkamal
"Are your lights on"
([https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1044831.Are_Your_Lights_...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1044831.Are_Your_Lights_On_)
) is my favorite Weinberg book. It had a very profound impact on how I
approach problem solving.

------
Area12
So much of The Psychology of Computer Programming is still relevant, and still
worth reading. The title might put you off ... but this is really a great book
that covers some practical topics regarding the human side of programming.

------
gargarplex
Sad news. I have The Psychology of Computer Programming as my bathroom reading
(read into that what you will).

------
_Codemonkeyism
I've learned so so much from his books on consulting, thank you for everything
Mr.Weinberg. Rest in peace.

------
lenepp
I had the great privilege of interviewing Jerry late last year. He generously
talked to me for nearly two hours about his life and career. Here's a link to
the interview for anyone interested:
[https://leanpub.com/podcasts/frontmatter/gerald-m-
weinberg-3...](https://leanpub.com/podcasts/frontmatter/gerald-m-
weinberg-31-01-18)

------
maksa
I judge the quality of books on software project management from references. I
look at references section, and if I don't find any Gerald M. Weinberg I flat
out discard the whole book because the author obviously didn't do his
homework.

Pretty much the wisest author of all. Most of the time I feel like I owe
everything I know to him.

------
ncphillips
Wow. I have read a lot of Jerry's books in the last couple years, and have
taken away a tremendous amount of value.

------
sokoloff
Particularly poignant blog post of his from only two months ago.

[http://secretsofconsulting.blogspot.com/2018/06/why-would-
an...](http://secretsofconsulting.blogspot.com/2018/06/why-would-anyone-want-
to-live-past.html)

------
smarks
Sad news indeed. One of my favorite Weinberg quotes (phrased as a law):

> Weinberg's Second Law: If builders built buildings the way programmers wrote
> programs, then the first woodpecker that came along would destroy
> civilization.

Weinberg’s books are filled with named “laws”, so many that some of his books
have an appendix that lists them all. Here’s one of my favorites:

> Boulding’s Backward Basis: Things are the way they are because they got that
> way.

[Quality Software Management, Vol. 1: Systems Thinking]

------
mcguire
I didn't get much out of his later work, but _The Psychology of Computer
Programming_ has changed my thinking and my career more than any other single
book.

------
pandasun
Is there a non-Facebook link? Facebook is blocked at my work.

~~~
thecatspaw
There is no easy way to say this, and certainly no easy way to hear it. I am
writing this on the evening of August 7th, 2018. Jerry died last night.

He's been in poor health, but this wasn't expected and Dani is coping with all
of the things that need to be done. I told her that I would announce it to his
friends and colleagues on Facebook, since she doesn't use social media.

I've been using the things he taught me a lot this summer, with some
challenging personal and professional situations. I'm so glad I managed to
tell him that while he could still hear it.

Knowing him made me a better person. His life goal was to empower Smart People
to Be Happy. He succeeded.

Requiescat in pace, Jerry.

------
unixbhaskar
RIP Jerry, Learned a lot from your books. Those are very practical guidelines.
We will miss your wisdom. It is a loos to the technological world. And I
proudly posses your quite a few books, which change my life and thinking too
about a specific thing. Thank you.

------
mark_l_watson
I am very sorry to hear that. I bought his book The Psychology of Computer
Programming in the 70s when I was just getting started in my career. That book
and some of his more recent work really had a positive influence on my life.
Jerry, you will be missed.

------
joshux
RIP, Gerald Weinberg

There's a less know book written by him: Weinberg on Writing: The Fieldstone
Method

It's the only book I've found that teaches you how to steal like an writer,
which the book Steal Like an Artist advocates but doesn't get into how to
actually do it.

------
mschnell
A great teacher. Jerry, thank you for your wisdom and seeing right to my
innermost core. RIP.

------
mindcrime
Very sad news. RIP, Mr. Weinberg.

------
philk10
I've read and re-read so many of his books. Tweeted a couple of times
mentioning his work and got replies from him. Truly a great person

------
charlieflowers
His "Secrets of Consulting" book has been a treasure trove of insight for me.
Sad to hear he has died.

------
franze
His books changed the way I think, work and live! Miss him! He retweeted me
once, made my day fabolous!

------
sivanmz
His systems thinking book will stay with me forever. RIP Gerald.

------
adamnemecek
Big fan, he was quite an influence on me. Really sad.

------
cafard
He will be missed.

------
gadders
Is this who the black bar is for?

Sounds like a smart guy. I'll have to get some of his books.

~~~
philk10
Do it, they are really really good, I re-read them often

------
tuananh
Text for those who got Facebook blocked at work

\--------------------

‎Sue Petersen‎ > Gerald M Weinberg

There is no easy way to say this, and certainly no easy way to hear it. I am
writing this on the evening of August 7th, 2018. Jerry died last night.

He's been in poor health, but this wasn't expected and Dani is coping with all
of the things that need to be done. I told her that I would announce it to his
friends and colleagues on Facebook, since she doesn't use social media.

I've been using the things he taught me a lot this summer, with some
challenging personal and professional situations. I'm so glad I managed to
tell him that while he could still hear it.

Knowing him made me a better person. His life goal was to empower Smart People
to Be Happy. He succeeded.

Requiescat in pace, Jerry.

~~~
rbanffy
> Text for those who got Facebook blocked at work

As if his death was not depressing enough, there are still places that do
this...

------
endlessvoid94
Black bar worthy

~~~
Illniyar
Why? because he was a teacher or friend to someone who is a moderator on HN?
Because he wrote some books? Lots of famous people, scientists (computer
scientists and otherwise), who wrote books and died didn't get a black bar.

Every time a black bar is put for someone, his importance is immediately
compared to the importance of other great people who died. Frankly I think it
does a disservice not only to those who don't get a black-bar, but also to
those who do.

------
Illniyar
I thought we were done with the black bar. If I remember correctly Steven
Hawking didn't get a black bar.

~~~
tomhoward
Stephen Hawking's contribution, vast and profound as it was, wasn't
specifically to computer science.

The use of the black bar seems to be determined by the moderators based on who
has had a profound influence on themselves and other more active members of
the HN community.

When it happens, I learn something interesting or valuable about that person's
contribution to the field, in a way that I possibly wouldn't if it weren't for
the black bar.

It's an important and useful community custom, yet debating its use (and
protesting that some other person didn't get it) happens every time and always
detracts from an otherwise congenial discussion thread. As much as it seems
necessary, it really isn't the case that someone always has to be that person.
Please just let it go.

------
sureaboutthis
I have never heard of the guy or his book.

~~~
have_faith
Then why comment?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Not OP, but 'to encourage comments like that from ohjeez' seems a good reason.

